# eheim 2260 problem



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

i got a eheim 2260 ..when i tried to prime it ...push it down .the pump doesn't go back on top ..i have to tried to bring it back.is that normal? how to fix this ? thanks


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

hi there,

I have a similar model to yours (2262) and I've never had a priming issue with it ever. In my opinion, it's the best canister filter on the market. Top notch! One thing you can try to do is if you have a power head in your tank, use it to force water into the out-take of your hose. Remove the spray bar from the hose and make sure your filter is turned off before you start. Then position the powerhead into your out-take hose. That will force the water in the filter and air inside to come out. I hope that helps your situation.

Cheers.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

It's not self priming. Pushing down on the pump doesn't work. You have to prime it manually like szolcichlid said.

I got the quick disconnects with mine. What I do is to set it up with the intake and outlet inside the tank. Then I close the quick disconnects on the outlet side and disconnect them. I open the filter side quick disconnect and suck on it to draw water into the filter. When the filter is full and water is pouring from the quick disconnect, I close it and reconnect it. Then I open both of the outlet quick disconnects and plug in the pump.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

i mean 2026...its self priming.help please


----------



## ryanfl (May 4, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

????? what ?????????? :-?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Cichlids _killer, If you have the owners' manual, page 26 (diagram #43) explains how to service the priming support. Just use some of the supplied lubricant & apply with a flattened brush or cotton swab.

I think ryanfl was posting in the wrong section. He made a new thread elsewhere.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Deeda said:


> Cichlids _killer, If you have the owners' manual, page 26 (diagram #43) explains how to service the priming support. Just use some of the supplied lubricant & apply with a flattened brush or cotton swab.
> 
> I think ryanfl was posting in the wrong section. He made a new thread elsewhere.


thank deeda i wish im still have the owners manual .....but i'll try with some lubricant and see wassup..thanks you


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Here is Eheim website link. Scroll down the right column to Professional II for your filter. http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index ... st=afilter


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks deeda


----------

